# How LONG did you have bloody show (red) before labor?



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

..........


----------



## deditus (Feb 22, 2006)

I had bloody show for a few hours - maybe 2-3? - before dd was born, only blood like the beginning of your period. I lost my plug the day before she was born.


----------



## kitkatkaddoodle (Apr 24, 2008)

I actually never had any show at all.


----------



## kltroy (Sep 30, 2006)

I never had any show either. And my mucus plug didn't make an appearance until I was 7-8 cm.


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

..........


----------



## jecombs (Mar 6, 2008)

I only had it when in active labor.


----------



## jillmamma (Apr 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jecombs* 
I only had it when in active labor.









: And it was red then. Good luck!


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

Mine only came with blood once I was having labor contractions both times. You're likely dilating pretty well already.


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jecombs* 
I only had it when in active labor.

Me, too. And it was pink.

If yours is really bloody, maybe call your HCP? You're probably just dilating really well, but since I've only had pink, I would at least call.


----------

